# 5DsR nature moiré: example



## Zeidora (Aug 30, 2015)

There have been some questions re moire with 5DsR in nature photography. I finally managed to get some, shooting a grass hopper, where the facet eye with its repeating fine structures led to some moire. First the entire image, then 100% crops of original capture with moire (left), then applying 100% moire reduction in DxO (right). Bottom line, yes it can occur, but it easy to deal with.
I've also been shooting a bunch of lizards with repeating scale patterns, but not a trace of moire anywhere.

Capture data: 5DsR with BG11, cable release, ISO 100 1/2000 s, 180 mm Macro f/3.5. on RRS TVC34L & BH55.


----------



## gkaefer (Aug 30, 2015)

can you mark somehow the moiree?
dont see it in either image....


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 30, 2015)

Moire is extremely difficult to deal. Apparently you've never had it on tuxedo suits at a wedding.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 30, 2015)

gkaefer said:


> can you mark somehow the moiree?
> dont see it in either image....



You need to click on the image so your browser shows it at 100%, otherwise your browser resamples it and the moire reduces.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 30, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Bottom line, yes it can occur, but it easy to deal with.



Depends on your ideas of "deal with". In your example you have got rid of the colour moire, but not the pattern.

Also, as bdunbar points out, yours is a very modest example that covers a tiny area of the frame. Sometimes the area is much larger and the ability to get rid of it is very far from easy, indeed often impossible, in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 31, 2015)

It might also be worth noting that the regular 5DS with AA filter can still produce moire.

Even before the fad of removing the filter it was popular to reduce the filter strength.

For example, looking at the 7D versus the later generation 18MP sensors.


----------



## dolina (Aug 31, 2015)

Is it a big deal to you?

Do other non-photogs notice it?

Do non-photogs find it a big deal?

Not to prejudice your opinion but often times we are our own very worst critic.


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the various replies. 

Re Tuxedo, or fabric in general, that is well established. I rather address the question re nature photography, not fashion/people.

Although nature has patterns, in general, those do not generate moire issues, because they are not sufficiently regular. One exception are insect eyes with very fine and regular pattern. That's the point here.

Re "deal with", as the saying goes "art is in the eye of the beholder". For me, the objectionable part is the color pattern. Grey patterns or localized specular highlights are just fine for me, and in nature photography. 

Re small area, fully agree. Is it likely that larger areas are affected in nature photography? Rather not, unless one photographs a swarm of insects. But getting all their eyes in sharp focus will be a challenge. Once you zoom in on the eye, then the individual facets become larger, so spatial frequency goes down, no moire. Have never had moire on insect eyes under the SEM ;-)

Looking forward to more nature moire samples [but leave the fabric in the closet]. 

A bit surprised that the image of a small orthopteran gets the response befitting a big hymenopteran. Peace!


----------



## bwud (Oct 9, 2015)

Found some architectural moire. Fortunately it's not in a particularly noteworthy photo.

Sorry about interjecting this in the EOS Bodies forum, but it seems close enough.

Shot using A7R II and Canon EF16-35 f/4L IS at f/5.6.

Second attachment is 100% crop, cleaning up the top-left roof with the lightroom moire brush (@69). Top-right and bottom roofs are untouched.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 10, 2015)

You guys..... ;D


----------



## bwud (Oct 10, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> You guys..... ;D



Too much?

I agree. I didn't actually bother correcting each roof, this was just a "how well does the tool work" exercise, as I have no other images in which moire is evident. 

The tool works well enough, with the caveat that the problem areas are very small and isolated. In the tuxedo example, I can easily see it being a significant workload to repair, if it's even possible.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 10, 2015)

bwud said:


> Found some architectural moire. Fortunately it's not in a particularly noteworthy photo.
> 
> Sorry about interjecting this in the EOS Bodies forum, but it seems close enough.
> 
> ...



I've seen the same thing with rooftops from my 5DS, but removing it in Lightroom has been very easy and effective. I don't consider it a noteworthy problem.


----------



## NancyP (Oct 15, 2015)

Interestingly, the roof moire looks more like intentional roof tile color patterns to me - light terracotta, dark terracotta.


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 17, 2015)

dolina said:


> Is it a big deal to you?
> 
> Do other non-photogs notice it?
> 
> ...



+1


----------

